# how fast are you?



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i can paint a 10x12 bedroom, walls only,one coat in about 1/2 an hour.
paint a front door in about 7 minutes,,,,im FAST. i doubt any of you could hang with me. but tell me what you got! (were not talking about quality, just in case some of you wanted to go *there*,,,just splash and dash) free hugs!


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Do you even shred, brah?
-vylum

:whistling2:


----------



## HC-Raad (Jan 26, 2017)

5 Seconds. Got you beat!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Pffff, you think that's fast? Watch me roll out this 22' wall in 22 seconds! 







I move so fast you can barely see it. They call me "The Flash"


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*More info please*



johnthepainter said:


> i can paint a 10x12 bedroom, walls only,one coat in about 1/2 an hour.
> paint a front door in about 7 minutes,,,,im FAST. i doubt any of you could hang with me. but tell me what you got! (were not talking about quality, just in case some of you wanted to go *there*,,,just splash and dash) free hugs!


Is this cutting in the ceiling, baseboards, doors and windows carefully, then rolling the walls? Or is this just rolling the walls? Eight foot walls or taller? What size roller are you using, 9", 14"?

futtyos


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

:laugh: I climbed over 12,000 feet of elevation in 3 hrs 12 minutes on my cyclocross bike after training a few times. Standing up pedaling only, on the uphill 25% hill repeat I was doing. 200 feet elevation change in a quarter mile climb then go back down and do it again, 62 times.


That's my warm up before work...


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

I don't put out until the second date, so probably slower than the median here.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Too tired to think like that anymore...

but when I was a young buck, I could spray ceilings and paint all the walls in a 2bed 1 bath apartment in 2.5 hours all by my selfie.... That's pretty fast. I could flip 3 of those in a day. Not anymore tho... Yeeeeesh...


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

This is a silly thread.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm so fast it causes a ripple in the space time continuum. That allows me to finish a full minute before I actually begin. 
So to answer your question -1 minutes. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

25 minutes 6 seconds for walls
5 minutes 48 seconds for door, so your beat:vs_laugh:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I couldn't say. I've never been one to go as fast as I can. Steady pace wins the race with less holidays.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

If it is just rolling after cutting in and the same paint on ceiling and walls, I can do a 12 x 15 room using a 14" roller as follows: 10 minutes for the ceiling and 5 minutes per wall. I would imagine anyone here could do the same and many faster than this using the same setup.

futtyos


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

What a tool oh I mean troll...


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

My wife calls me the minuteman, if that helps.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

time is relative to the observer, therefore it is not based in reality. That's why Einsteins's theory of relativity is still just a theory and not a law. In other words, if I don't see it, it doesn't exist to me, therefore you are not fast. To me anyway.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

futtyos said:


> Is this cutting in the ceiling, baseboards, doors and windows carefully, then rolling the walls? Or is this just rolling the walls? Eight foot walls or taller? What size roller are you using, 9", 14"?
> 
> futtyos


thats a big roller for a closet. 


id guess id be in the 30 min range if you include cutting the base or taping.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

High fibre's back. yay!

I may be relatively slow in terms of the crazy pace this trade demands, but I'm persistent, focused, and good looking.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

It probably takes me a minimum of 4-5 hrs to paint a 10x12 bedroom and that's on a good day. I've gotta drive to look at the job. Write up a bid. Drive back to the job. Set up. Paint. Clean up. 

I'm getting tired just thinking about it. Damn I'm slow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

where's the Idaho painter to shut this guy down! He can paint two entire houses in ONE day according to his youtube videos. No reason to doubt it either. I can get paint on two houses in one day too! It may look like 5hit, but it will be there.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

johnthepainter said:


> i can paint a 10x12 bedroom, walls only,one coat in about 1/2 an hour.
> paint a front door in about 7 minutes,,,,im FAST. i doubt any of you could hang with me. but tell me what you got! (*were not talking about quality,* just in case some of you wanted to go *there*,,,just splash and dash) free hugs!


Then we're not really talking.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PACman said:


> where's the Idaho painter to shut this guy down! He can paint two entire houses in ONE day according to his youtube videos. No reason to doubt it either. I can get paint on two houses in one day too! It may look like 5hit, but it will be there.


 A few friends told me I had to check him out. All they kept saying is how good this Idaho Painter is. I watched a video and within seconds I knew he wasn't really good at all. Worst blow and go painter I have ever seen. For home owners he is I guess good but us pros he isn't good at all.

My friends also said how good of a sprayer and how fast he is. I can spray 10 times faster than him if I wanted to but I can about my name, work quality and customer satisfaction. Sorry Idaho Painter could never compete around these parts he would be laughed out of the state. I explained to my friends this guy really s&*ks. He is not good at any aspect of painting.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I couldn't say. I've never been one to go as fast as I can. Steady pace wins the race with less holidays.


Yes, no time to go on a holiday with your speed! :vs_laugh:


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

I can paint a 10x.....damn aready done. Anyways on a serious note let's talk about painting exterior windows. I used to work for a company that would maintain a lot of apartment buildings built in the 30s and 40s in the city of Chicago. We would paint the three or four story rear porches and then paint all the windows on the buildings. Could be anywhere between 200 to 400 windows per building. The windows were double hung. Don't recall how long it would take us to prep the windows. They were all wood with three or sometimes six panes on top and always single pane on the bottom. Glass was always held in with points and glazing, we're talking old-school windows. They were always peeling unbelievably due to the oil base paint so after scraping ,we probably removed 60% of the paint by scraping and would reglaze 30 to 60% of each window. Anyways when it came time to paint the windows my average ( in my youth ) would be 40 windows per day for a 10 hour day. Would start on third story level and work my way down. My boss at the time just loved me. I was making about 12 bucks an hour back then late 80s and he was getting 12 to 15 bucks a window. Definitely made some tall coin off of me and usually made up for the other guys whos best day would be maybe 12 - 15 windows. Of course as I think back now I gave my best years to other people. Didn't branch out on my own till I was about 30. Although at 50 years old I can still produce. Other painters I maintain friendships with all these years are always amazed at my rate of speed regardless of what I'm painting, where they have slowed down considerably.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've slowed down a lot in the past year or so to tell the truth. I turned 40 last year and maybe it's mostly a mental thing, but I'm just not as into hustling around as I used to be. 

I concentrate on efficiency. I'm amazed at some of the time wasting techniques and methods I've improved on over the years and I try to stay open minded to that next thing that could make me even more efficient. But I think my days hauling a$$ just for the sake of it says may be over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I'll bet I can finish my first after work beer faster than anyone on here.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I did apartment repaints in Vegas for a few months. I could spray out three 1-2 bedroom apts in a day. It was really more of an advanced touch up though. Learned how to be a sharpshooter doin' that. It was very little masking, and a lot of sheilding.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> A few friends told me I had to check him out. All they kept saying is how good this Idaho Painter is. I watched a video and within seconds I knew he wasn't really good at all. Worst blow and go painter I have ever seen. For home owners he is I guess good but us pros he isn't good at all.
> 
> My friends also said how good of a sprayer and how fast he is. I can spray 10 times faster than him if I wanted to but I can about my name, work quality and customer satisfaction. Sorry Idaho Painter could never compete around these parts he would be laughed out of the state. I explained to my friends this guy really s&*ks. He is not good at any aspect of painting.


So are you saying that having the exterior of your house painted in 4-5 hours is not a good marketing ploy in your part of the country?


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Well crap, I thought this was PAIN talk and hoping to score some tabs. Oh well, maybe the OP can help--HOLLA BRUH!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> I've slowed down a lot in the past year or so to tell the truth. I turned 40 last year and maybe it's mostly a mental thing, but I'm just not as into hustling around as I used to be.
> 
> I concentrate on efficiency. I'm amazed at some of the time wasting techniques and methods I've improved on over the years and I try to stay open minded to that next thing that could make me even more efficient. But I think my as hauling a$$ just for the sake of it says may be over.
> 
> ...


I'm about to celebrate the 27th anniversary of turning 40, so I understand what you're saying.

I may have slowed down a bit, but we've raised our prices a lot, so it all works out.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*How it's done.*



cdpainting said:


> A few friends told me I had to check him out. All they kept saying is how good this Idaho Painter is. I watched a video and within seconds I knew he wasn't really good at all. Worst blow and go painter I have ever seen. For home owners he is I guess good but us pros he isn't good at all.
> 
> My friends also said how good of a sprayer and how fast he is. I can spray 10 times faster than him if I wanted to but I can about my name, work quality and customer satisfaction. Sorry Idaho Painter could never compete around these parts he would be laughed out of the state. I explained to my friends this guy really s&*ks. He is not good at any aspect of painting.







futtyos


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Funny thing is the slower i go the more money i make ... quality pays 10 x
what production does when dealing with homeowners, 
at least if you market right

so go work 7 days, chase cheap HO, tear you body up working for free, burn thru employee after employee and 1 day you will learn this is a trade

be a professional, give professional workmanship and
earn a professional income

40 years in this trade ( when it was a trade ) not trying to bust your balls
just trying to let you know there is more to "painting" 

But THANKS your keeping the lowball / cheap/ pita HO from calling me


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I ran the 100M dash in 11 seconds flat
The 400M dash in under 49 seconds
The 300M hurdles in under 40 seconds

I'm fast. You're not fast.

Some painter shows up here talking about how fast he is. Stupid. Probably the type of guy who shoves an entire slice of pizza in his mouth at one time. 

The type who is 40 years old and still drinks chocolate milk. 

Probably plays video games too.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Let's keep in mind, the OP, for the most part wasn't intending for this post to be kept on a serious bent.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

To J Mays and Repaint FL's points: 
Better quality and better efficiency= Better reputation. Which in turn brings higher end work, which brings higher pay.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Let's keep in mind, the OP, for the most part wasn't intending for this post to be kept on a serious bent.


Believe me, no one got that impression.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PACman said:


> So are you saying that having the exterior of your house painted in 4-5 hours is not a good marketing ploy in your part of the country?


No. People around here research a lot. I'm surprised at how much some find on this interweb.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

cdpainting said:


> A few friends told me I had to check him out. All they kept saying is how good this Idaho Painter is. I watched a video and within seconds I knew he wasn't really good at all. Worst blow and go painter I have ever seen. For home owners he is I guess good but us pros he isn't good at all.
> 
> My friends also said how good of a sprayer and how fast he is. I can spray 10 times faster than him if I wanted to but I can about my name, work quality and customer satisfaction. Sorry Idaho Painter could never compete around these parts he would be laughed out of the state. I explained to my friends this guy really s&*ks. He is not good at any aspect of painting.


:vs_cool:, he paints window frames and seals with the extension, what else can be worst..


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

futtyos said:


> ROLLING WALLS FAST. How to paint a room in 1 hour. Fast painting hacks. DIY house painting. - YouTube
> 
> futtyos


I can't watch it. I tried but had to turn it off after a minute.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

As far as an OP.. best painter ever, flag in your hand and the monument while you're alive, so you can enjoy it. Meanwhile, like others said, come, bring everything in, cover, setup, .... 6.237222 minutes to pant, bring everything out, clean up, say thank you for your business, have a cup of tea.. around 3 hours plus, depending on your gas mileage. Otherwise, usually it can be sprayed in 4 minutes, 2 coats plus, done. Never mind an hour of prep and cover, but it is faster, looks better and sharper and.. it is faster)


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I can't watch it. I tried but had to turn it off after a minute.




The first few minutes had me saying WTF as well, but if you watch the whole video he explains why he's starting in the middle of the wall (videography) and on his finish coat it looks like he lays down a nice, uniform, high build film. 

Definitely does several things differently than I do, but I wouldn't say it's a bad or hacky video.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Let's keep in mind, the OP, for the most part wasn't intending for this post to be kept on a serious bent.


People like to play with mind when there is nothing else to do, give it a go :wink:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

futtyos said:


> ROLLING WALLS FAST. How to paint a room in 1 hour. Fast painting hacks. DIY house painting. - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> futtyos




I don't really understand why this guy gets so much flack on here. Many of his methods are radically different than mine, but that doesn't mean a whole lot. Many ways to effectively skin a cat, or apply an architectural coating. 

I think it's kinda cool that he has a semi successful YouTube channel as a professional painter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

PNW Painter said:


> It probably takes me a minimum of 4-5 hrs to paint a 10x12 bedroom and that's on a good day. I've gotta drive to look at the job. Write up a bid. Drive back to the job. Set up. Paint. Clean up.
> 
> I'm getting tired just thinking about it. Damn I'm slow!!!
> 
> ...


Whaddaya figure, about 200 sqft/hr, cut'n'roll walls?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm so fast, by the time you posted your question i was 10 years younger then when you started typing.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

epretot said:


> I ran the 100M dash in 11 seconds flat
> The 400M dash in under 49 seconds
> The 300M hurdles in under 40 seconds
> 
> ...


You might want to do a little research about that one. 

http://www.fitnessmagazine.com/recipes/healthy-eating/superfoods/chocolate-milk-after-workout/


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

epretot said:


> I ran the 100M dash in 11 seconds flat
> The 400M dash in under 49 seconds
> The 300M hurdles in under 40 seconds
> 
> ...





Gough said:


> You might want to do a little research about that one.
> 
> http://www.fitnessmagazine.com/recipes/healthy-eating/superfoods/chocolate-milk-after-workout/



And the last one.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/freedom-learn/201502/cognitive-benefits-playing-video-games


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm so fast, if you even see me you are getting younger.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PACman said:


> I'm so fast, if you even see me you are getting younger.


Unless the red paint that you're applying looks blue, you're moving too slowly.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gough said:


> Unless the red paint that you're applying looks blue, you're moving too slowly.


These are some pretty advanced quantum physics principals. Trying to learn ya somethin'. Speed is relative. Doesn't mean a thing without a reference or an end point. So what is the goal of this question? To get done faster? Do a better job faster? Get paid faster? Pop open a cool one faster? What does it prove without a reference? Nothing. Except I know some neat stuff that has no use whatsoever other than to keep myself occupied.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

And as a matter of fact there is a principle that light changes color in relation to the speed it travels......How much can i type? It will take a while to explain.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PACman said:


> And as a matter of fact there is a principle that light changes color in relation to the speed it travels......How much can i type? It will take a while to explain.


Most people have experienced the Doppler Effect with sound: like how the pitch of the sound from a moving car changes as it passes an observer. The same thing happens with light. The light from objects moving away from the observer appears to be of longer wavelength than at the source. This is one of the observations, called the "red shift", that supported the idea that the universe is expanding.

The opposite occurs when light from on object moving towards the observer is shifted towards blue. Some years ago, the American Physical Society put out this bumper sticker:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Gough said:


> You might want to do a little research about that one.
> 
> http://www.fitnessmagazine.com/recipes/healthy-eating/superfoods/chocolate-milk-after-workout/


It's been a long time since you corrected me. Can I call you Papa? 

I drink non-pasteurized and non-homogenized milk (raw). Chocolate milk is made with the lowest quality milk. That's why they pump it full of high fructose laden chocolate syrup. 

Fitness magazine? C'mon man. 

You guys take me way too serious. Next thing I know you will be busting my balls about my "posting style".


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

epretot said:


> It's been a long time since you corrected me. Can I call you Papa?
> 
> I drink non-pasteurized and non-homogenized milk (raw). Chocolate milk is made with the lowest quality milk. That's why they pump it full of high fructose laden chocolate syrup.
> 
> ...


Well, now that you mentioned it...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

epretot said:


> It's been a long time since you corrected me. Can I call you Papa?
> 
> I drink non-pasteurized and non-homogenized milk (raw). Chocolate milk is made with the lowest quality milk. That's why they pump it full of high fructose laden chocolate syrup.
> 
> ...


No, only my grandkids (real and fictive) can call me Papa.

I understand the point that you were trying to make, I just had to call you out about the particular example that you used. Eating Fruit Loops and Count Chocula would have earned you a pass  

That was just the first article that popped up, there are a number of others.

Lowest quality milk? I'd be interested in your sources on that. You drink raw milk and you're concerned about HFCS? 

Carry on.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Raw raw raw*



epretot said:


> It's been a long time since you corrected me. Can I call you Papa?
> 
> I drink non-pasteurized and non-homogenized milk (raw). Chocolate milk is made with the lowest quality milk. That's why they pump it full of high fructose laden chocolate syrup.
> 
> ...


epretot, I'm going with you on this one.

https://www.realmilk.com/health/raw-milk-vs-pasteurized-milk/

futtyos


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

futtyos said:


> epretot, I'm going with you on this one.
> 
> https://www.realmilk.com/health/raw-milk-vs-pasteurized-milk/
> 
> futtyos


I think I'll stick with some information that's a little more current...rather than an article that is nearly 80 years old.

https://www.cdc.gov/features/rawmilk/

We do seem to have drifted off topic.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Gough said:


> I think I'll stick with some information that's a little more current...rather than an article that is nearly 80 years old.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/features/rawmilk/
> 
> We do seem to have drifted off topic.


Says the guy who cites fitness magazine.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

epretot said:


> Says the guy who cites fitness magazine.


As I posted above, that was just the first article that I grabbed. It references one of these studies:

https://news.utexas.edu/2011/06/22/milk_studies


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Big Brother*



Gough said:


> I think I'll stick with some information that's a little more current...rather than an article that is nearly 80 years old.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/features/rawmilk/
> 
> We do seem to have drifted off topic.


You are a trusting soul.

futtyos


----------



## Gordie (Mar 24, 2017)

JJ type speed, looks improve performance btw. Sorry folks......yuge difference


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

Gough said:


> Unless the red paint that you're applying looks blue, you're moving too slowly.


Unless the blue paint you're applying still looks blue and not fire red, you're moving way too slow.. I guess))


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Thread needs more Sagan:


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> Thread needs more Sagan:


At first I thought you could have been referring to this Sagan:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> At first I thought you could have been referring to this Sagan: https://youtu.be/0hiv6Y2zh7I


Going that fast on those skinny tires is pretty amazing if you think about it. I'd love to take the Porsche down that road. I bet I would have a hard time keeping up with those bikes in some places.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

ridesarize said:


> At first I thought you could have been referring to this Sagan: https://youtu.be/0hiv6Y2zh7I


(from the episode I linked)


----------



## abbottpainting (Oct 31, 2016)

nailed it!
im a 3rd generation painter, grandpa and dad both did it all but after 20 years they both decided to focus on high end re paints, i time myself once in awhile just to see what my times are, but im not focused on the time it takes me, im focused on making sure that im doing the best job possible, and thats what gets me more work, referals, and tips at the end of the job, and like you put it, a proffessional income.




Repaint Florida said:


> Funny thing is the slower i go the more money i make ... quality pays 10 x
> what production does when dealing with homeowners,
> at least if you market right
> 
> ...


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I don't really understand why this guy gets so much flack on here. Many of his methods are radically different than mine, but that doesn't mean a whole lot. Many ways to effectively skin a cat, or apply an architectural coating.
> 
> I think it's kinda cool that he has a semi successful YouTube channel as a professional painter.
> 
> ...


Agreed

CD - you must be living in a Perfect Painter's Bubbletown, America. You wanna talk about Chris being one of the worst blow and go hacks...are you kidding? Have you not seen the stuff that I and I'm sure everyone else on here as seen? Unspeakable, horrible things!

Hacks don't finish their roller strokes in the same direction. Hacks don't take the time to chase their cut-ins with a mini roller (not saying this is necessary, but a hack would never waste his time with this). Hacks don't religiously use caulk to seal their tape edges. Etc. 

He's not the best but he's certainly not the worst. Not by a very, very, long shot! Are his videos annoying? Yeah. But I don't have to watch them! He's found another way to make money via YouTube and I'm sure has local homeowners calling him to fix the mess they made trying to implement some of his suggestions.

What specifically does he do that screams HACK! to you?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Gough said:


> As I posted above, that was just the first article that I grabbed. It references one of these studies:
> 
> https://news.utexas.edu/2011/06/22/milk_studies


While we are off topic: Where have you been? Maybe I'm wrong, but I haven't seen you around here. Perhaps you were lurking in the MOD room.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

epretot said:


> While we are off topic: Where have you been? Maybe I'm wrong, but I haven't seen you around here. Perhaps you were lurking in the MOD room.


Wrangling grandkids and our other company is deep in a new exhibit build. Keeps me off scaffolds.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Gough said:


> Wrangling grandkids and our other company is deep in a new exhibit build. Keeps me off scaffolds.


Good for you! The grandkids will keep you young....and exhausted. 

What type of exhibits? I have been working with a guy who constructs what he calls "themed elements". He is contracted with theme parks, zoos, and museums. Maybe there are some similarities.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

epretot said:


> Good for you! The grandkids will keep you young....and exhausted.
> 
> What type of exhibits? I have been working with a guy who constructs what he calls "themed elements". He is contracted with theme parks, zoos, and museums. Maybe there are some similarities.


Interactive science exhibits. This latest round is about heat energy and how it moves. It presents a different set of challenges than painting closets.:smile:


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

804 Paint said:


> Agreed
> 
> CD - you must be living in a Perfect Painter's Bubbletown, America. You wanna talk about Chris being one of the worst blow and go hacks...are you kidding? Have you not seen the stuff that I and I'm sure everyone else on here as seen? Unspeakable, horrible things!
> 
> ...


ive watched him roll a wall, hes the definition of a hack. trying to call himself a pro i find insulting to the trade


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

804 Paint said:


> Agreed
> 
> CD - you must be living in a Perfect Painter's Bubbletown, America. You wanna talk about Chris being one of the worst blow and go hacks...are you kidding? Have you not seen the stuff that I and I'm sure everyone else on here as seen? Unspeakable, horrible things!
> 
> ...


I do think he is a hack. I have said to others if you have absolutely no clue as how to paint watch his videos you can at least learn a little but as a pro he is a blow and go company which equals hack. I have yet to see any blow and go company not be hacks. They are cutting corners to get the jobs done fast.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Vylum said:


> ive watched him roll a wall, hes the definition of a hack. trying to call himself a pro i find insulting to the trade




Why? I have no reason to defend the guy, but I'm curious why someone would think his rolling is so bad. 

The video posted earlier in this thread for instance. Ignoring the fact that he started in the middle of the wall to supposedly make it look better for the camera, what specific techniques or lack thereof would put his rolling in the hack category in your opinion? 

I just wonder what I'm missing here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Every time I see this thread title I think of the Toby Keith song I aint as good as I once was.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

Jmayspaint said:


> Why? I have no reason to defend the guy, but I'm curious why someone would think his rolling is so bad.
> 
> The video posted earlier in this thread for instance. Ignoring the fact that he started in the middle of the wall to supposedly make it look better for the camera, what specific techniques or lack thereof would put his rolling in the hack category in your opinion?
> 
> ...


his rolling is fine but we are in a professional painting forum, my standards may be a little higher than yours when using the word "pro".


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Vylum said:


> ive watched him roll a wall, hes the definition of a hack.
> ...
> his rolling is fine but we are in a professional painting forum, my standards may be a little higher than yours when using the word "pro".


You're a professional troll at least.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

People getting but hurt on a painting forum..lol


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Vylum said:


> his rolling is fine but we are in a professional painting forum, my standards may be a little higher than yours when using the word "pro".




Fair enough. I just thought you might be able to articulate specifically why you would consider him a hack. Specifically in relation to the video in this thread on the subject of speed. 

Or perhaps you could just explain what the high standards you're referring to are. 

I'm not trying to troll you, just curious. It's interesting that his videos illicit such a broad range of reactions. Makes me wonder exactly why that is. In general the criticisms of them are generalized, and lacking in detail. 

I would pose the same line of questioning to CD, or anyone else inclined to comment. 

If he is such a hack, seems like it would be easy to point to specific techniques or lack there of as examples of hackery or a lack of professionalism. 

And just to keep the thread from wandering too far off topic, let's limit it to the video posted or similar ones relating to interior painting and speed. There's a whole other conversation to be had on his exterior videos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm presently moving at 67,000 ,miles per hour. Aren't we all though?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

804 Paint said:


> ....Hacks don't finish their roller strokes in the same direction. Hacks don't take the time to chase their cut-ins with a mini roller (not saying this is necessary, but a hack would never waste his time with this). Hacks don't religiously use caulk to seal their tape edges. Etc.
> 
> ...?




Here are some good examples of techniques represented in the video that one might easily point out as good practices. 

I might also add that from the limited perspective of a video, he seemed to lay out a high build film and didn't over work it. 

Surely it would be just as easy to enlighten us about the specific techniques some of you seem to find lacking. Or rather unprofessional and hackish as has been asserted. 

On the idea of speed that started this meandering thread, I've come to believe that speed of application and finish quality are not mutually exclusive. Actually, in the age of fast drying acrylics, they often go hand in hand. 

If your rolling Aura on a wall for example, the faster you can do it the better the film will lay out (in general). If you screw around trying to "smooth it out" with the roller, it's easy to end up overworking it and increasing stipple rather than decreasing it. Same with brushing it. Take more than a few strokes through freshly applied material, or be too slow on keeping your edge wet, and it's easy to make a gommy mess. Brushed on quickly and with a minimum of strokes it can lay down like glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Just for reference, here's the video again so no one has to scroll back through the thread. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I didn't want to fully criticize but the rolling technique, is not even close to even. I 've seen several of his roll videos and see major technique differences, and no improvement in eveness. Maybe its better on the second coat, but why not roll the first one even and light?

If you roll up and diagonal to the left, then down, like in this video.. you do no cover over the diagonal roll mark, simply put. You can see how uneven the paint is clear as day in the video.
I don't understand caulking between coats, i usually get it over with at the beginning. I don't understand touching up the cut-ins after the second coat is done being rolled and dry. 
To be honest I like the guy, he's a real painter, especially compared to other yt videographers. I commend him and his company for their commitment and drive. I can relate to his production, not getting overly complicated. I use the 18" roller a bunch. Just use a different roll technique.

I don't have anyone to video me rolling walls, but I have my video of me using a 9" roller everyone saw already. I have a raw video of me rolling a ceiling with an 18". Don't plan on uploading it though


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I just saw a hd video telling me to paint 3ft by 3ft sections to avoid striping, so now I'm just so confused and don't know what to believe LOL.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

Jmayspaint said:


> Fair enough. I just thought you might be able to articulate specifically why you would consider him a hack. Specifically in relation to the video in this thread on the subject of speed.
> 
> Or perhaps you could just explain what the high standards you're referring to are.
> 
> ...


oh my how sensitive are you. sorry i called your boy a hack, hes doing a great job


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*I am so sorry.*



Jmayspaint said:


> Just for reference, here's the video again so no one has to scroll back through the thread.
> 
> https://youtu.be/xirZISQwmz4
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for all the trouble I have caused by originally posting this video in comment #31. I only shared it because of the giggling bunny at the beginning of the video. 

futtyos


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

This is how fast I roll... Cyclocross style. I am the guy in blue jacket, blue/black leg warmers and red bike in front of the camera after the start. I got 7th, was passed by someone near the finish.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*How fast are you going?*



PACman said:


> I'm presently moving at 67,000 ,miles per hour. Aren't we all though?


PACman, are you trying to say we are not on a flat earth with the sun, moon and stars revolving around us? Just asking.

futtyos, "the flat wall painter"


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

futtyos said:


> I am so sorry for all the trouble I have caused by originally posting this video in comment #31. I only shared it because of the giggling bunny at the beginning of the video.
> 
> 
> 
> futtyos




Yeah, bringing up the Idaho painter is kinda like bringing up Behr paint. Except the haters aren't as articulate in their criticisms. 

I'm starting a big church sanctuary this morning. Coincidentally, it's the same church where I recorded the time lapse video I posted on the first page of this thread. That was a couple years ago, and they are ready for a color change. 

7,000+ ft of drywall, most of it 20' walls. I'm going to be looking for some speed this week myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> I just saw a hd video telling me to paint 3ft by 3ft sections to avoid striping, so now I'm just so confused and don't know what to believe LOL.


Yeah he is totally not following the directions if he is using a Behr product! You're supposed to make a big W and fill in the spaces! What a HACK! Not one letter painted on that wall!


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> I didn't want to fully criticize but the rolling technique, is not even close to even. I 've seen several of his roll videos and see major technique differences, and no improvement in eveness. Maybe its better on the second coat, but why not roll the first one even and light?
> 
> If you roll up and diagonal to the left, then down, like in this video.. you do no cover over the diagonal roll mark, simply put. You can see how uneven the paint is clear as day in the video.
> I don't understand caulking between coats, i usually get it over with at the beginning. I don't understand touching up the cut-ins after the second coat is done being rolled and dry.
> ...


With you on this. I didn't actually watch this video. I've seen another of him rolling and I don't recall any diagonal action going on. I only do diagonal rolling in stairwells with slanted ceilings (all are parallel though) and on Charlie Brown walls.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

804 Paint said:


> With you on this. I didn't actually watch this video. I've seen another of him rolling and I don't recall any diagonal action going on. I only do diagonal rolling in stairwells with slanted ceilings (all are parallel though) and on Charlie Brown walls.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> huh?:blink:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> 804 Paint said:
> 
> 
> > With you on this. I didn't actually watch this video. I've seen another of him rolling and I don't recall any diagonal action going on. I only do diagonal rolling in stairwells with slanted ceilings (all are parallel though) and on Charlie Brown walls.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

And a picture speaks a thousand words.:thumbup:


----------



## Betheweb (Jul 26, 2016)

My record is 10 rooms in one day - a whole floor of college dorm rooms. No trim. Just whiting out walls and ceilings. They made me slow down because I wasn't leaving enough work for the other guys.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Look through some various ceiling painting vids on Yt, please. Then watch this, or other way around. Make sure you see the guy rolling the purple ceiling, saying "You're not concerned about laying out your paints on the ceiling, it's just about virtually impossible to lay off a ceiling like you would a wall."

Opinions?


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

what a slopper, dude is lost


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ridesarize said:


> https://youtu.be/t9rPIUasrPE
> 
> Look through some various ceiling painting vids on Yt, please. Then watch this, or other way around. Make sure you see the guy rolling the purple ceiling, saying "You're not concerned about laying out your paints on the ceiling, it's just about virtually impossible to lay off a ceiling like you would a wall."
> 
> Opinions?


The purple ceiling one should come with a NSFW warning, that was painful to watch.

"...not concerned with laying out your paints on a ceiling..."??? We almost never use flats on ceilings, so it become all about a sytematic way to lay them off.

I know it's come up before, but I think it bears repeating: we've found that the current generation of acrylics with water-borne colorants dry so quickly that chasing the the wet edge on cuts becomes difficult. We finally took the suggestion made by some other PTers and abandoned that approach. We cut in and let the cuts dry, then roll.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Bold man to paint a purple ceiling without masking.


----------



## Jerr (Feb 15, 2017)

Just checking in. Going back out in the real world. Carry on...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I can think of a couple adjectives besides bold:vs_shocked:​


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

lol at using a wizz to smooth out cuts on a textured ceiling. if he was so concerned whyd he cut it so wide along the light fixture


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Lucky you*



Jerr said:


> Just checking in. Going back out in the real world. Carry on...


I would go with you, except that I have been staying off a sprained ankle for over 2 1/2 weeks. 

futtyos


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

actually, our individual rotational speeds depend on altitude, just sayin!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PACman said:


> actually, our individual rotational speeds depend on altitude, just sayin!




Latitude has far greater impact....


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Gough said:


> Latitude has far greater impact....


True. Attitude has an even greater impact.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

epretot said:


> True. Attitude has an even greater impact.


at altitude at the equator. That's where the real fast painters are!


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Question for Professor PACman*



PACman said:


> actually, our individual rotational speeds depend on altitude, just sayin!


PAC, if gravity is what holds material objects onto the earth as it rotates at approximately 1000 MPH and is basically constant all over the globe, wouldn't material objects get heavier the closer they are to the poles and lighter the closer they are to the equator, seeing as how the centifugal force would be far, far greater at the equator than at either pole? Also, how would the 67,000 MPH orbit of earth around the sun affect gravity as the earth spins on its own axis?

Wait a minute, this is Paint Talk! Let me rephrase this a bit. If gravity is constant around the earth and the centrifugal force increases the closer one gets to the equator and decreases the closer one gets to either pole, would paint flow off of a roller faster and flow out more evenly onto a ceiling nearer the equator than at either pole? Also, if, while rolling walls, should we finish each wall by rolling downward to counteract the upward centrifugal force nearer the equator and upward when nearer either pole to correct for the lack of centrifugal force encountered there? Also, if the 67,000 MPH speed of earth's orbit around the sun is taken into consideration, how would this affect the rolling of paint depending on whether the earth is spinning towards or away from the path of its orbit around the sun? Added to that would be the centrifugal force of the earth spinning around the sun. Would we have to take all of this into account when deciding what time of day we are going to roll paint on any particular surface? Just curious. 

futtyos, the flat wall painter


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

futtyos said:


> PAC, if gravity is what holds material objects onto the earth as it rotates at 67,000 MPH and is basically constant all over the globe, wouldn't material objects get heavier the closer they are to the poles and lighter the closer they are to the equator, seeing as how the centifugal force would be far, far greater at the equator than at either pole?
> 
> Wait a minute, this is Paint Talk! Let me rephrase this a bit. If gravity is constant around the earth and the centrifugal force increases the closer one gets to the equator and decreases the closer one gets to either pole, would paint flow off of a roller faster and flow out more evenly onto a ceiling nearer the equator than at either pole? Also, if, while rolling walls, should we finish each wall by rolling downward to counteract the upward centrifugal force nearer the equator and upward when nearer either pole to correct for the lack of centrifugal force encountered there? Just asking.
> 
> futtyos, the flat wall painter


To clarify, the earth is rotating on its axis at ~1,000 mph at the equator; it's moving around the sun at ~67,000 mph.

The rotational effects of the axial rotation on gravitation are minimal. More pronounced are the effects of elevation. The earth is an oblate spheroid there is a pronounced bulge at the equator, ~24 miles high. This means that objects weigh less at the equator.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

futtyos said:


> PAC, if gravity is what holds material objects onto the earth as it rotates at approximately 1000 MPH and is basically constant all over the globe, wouldn't material objects get heavier the closer they are to the poles and lighter the closer they are to the equator, seeing as how the centifugal force would be far, far greater at the equator than at either pole? Also, how would the 67,000 MPH orbit of earth around the sun affect gravity as the earth spins on its own axis?
> 
> Wait a minute, this is Paint Talk! Let me rephrase this a bit. If gravity is constant around the earth and the centrifugal force increases the closer one gets to the equator and decreases the closer one gets to either pole, would paint flow off of a roller faster and flow out more evenly onto a ceiling nearer the equator than at either pole? Also, if, while rolling walls, should we finish each wall by rolling downward to counteract the upward centrifugal force nearer the equator and upward when nearer either pole to correct for the lack of centrifugal force encountered there? Also, if the 67,000 MPH speed of earth's orbit around the sun is taken into consideration, how would this affect the rolling of paint depending on whether the earth is spinning towards or away from the path of its orbit around the sun? Added to that would be the centrifugal force of the earth spinning around the sun. Would we have to take all of this into account when deciding what time of day we are going to roll paint on any particular surface? Just curious.
> 
> futtyos, the flat wall painter


in a nutshell.....yes. You actually effect the rotational speed of the earth depending on which direction you are walking AND how close or far from the poles you are. So a paint roller would have the same effect if it was rolled against or with the direction of rotation. BUT you have to take MASS in account to figure how much of an effect your paint roller will have. So....how much more than a paint roller do you think the earth weighs?

also, and here is a mind blower for people with high school level physics (no offense, it is about 90% of the population), there is no such thing as centrifugal force. Only a lack of centripetal force.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gough said:


> To clarify, the earth is rotating on its axis at ~1,000 mph at the equator; it's moving around the sun at ~67,000 mph.
> 
> The rotational effects of the axial rotation on gravitation are minimal. More pronounced are the effects of elevation. The earth is an oblate spheroid there is a pronounced bulge at the equator, ~24 miles high. This means that objects weigh less at the equator.


yes that is true. But again there is another factor that determines weight difference between the poles and the equator. density. and temperature believe it or not.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Corrections and questions*



Gough said:


> To clarify, the earth is rotating on its axis at ~1,000 mph at the equator; it's moving around the sun at ~67,000 mph.
> 
> The rotational effects of the axial rotation on gravitation are minimal. More pronounced are the effects of elevation. The earth is an oblate spheroid there is a pronounced bulge at the equator, ~24 miles high. This means that objects weigh less at the equator.


Gough, thank you for pointing out my mistakes as to speeds of rotation. I did make changes in my comment, but apparently after you posted your corrections.

I did find a video that might shed some light as to how gravitation and centrifigul force might affect the rolling of paint, but the activity displayed in the video is, unhappily, not that of painting, so the viewer will have to visually interpolate the activity of rolling paint in their own mind to get an idea of how the various forces would affect said rolling of paint.






I would be interested in PACman's (or anyone else's) input on this.

futtyos, the flying into space paint roller.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> also, and here is a mind blower for people with high school level physics (no offense, it is about 90% of the population), there is no such thing as centrifugal force. Only a lack of centripetal force.


I love correcting people regarding this when they are talking about centrifugal force. Showing off my two attempts at grade 13 physics. Second round, I only improved my mark by 4%!


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

This is the best thread. Travelling at 67,000mph is for slowpoke heliocentrists though since our solar system moves with the Milky Way at nearly 10 times that speed.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

futtyos said:


> Gough, thank you for pointing out my mistakes as to speeds of rotation. I did make changes in my comment, but apparently after you posted your corrections.
> 
> I did find a video that might shed some light as to how gravitation and centrifigul force might affect the rolling of paint, but the activity displayed in the video is, unhappily, not that of painting, so the viewer will have to visually interpolate the activity of rolling paint in their own mind to get an idea of how the various forces would affect said rolling of paint.
> 
> ...


What you are seeing is NOT centrifugal force but a sudden LOSS of centripetal force. And an owie.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> This is the best thread. Travelling at 67,000mph is for slowpoke heliocentrists though since our solar system moves with the Milky Way at nearly 10 times that speed.


very true. And then again, the Milky Way is speeding through the universe at several billion miles per hour.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AND when you start talking about dark matter and dark energy, it is theoretically possible for a solid object to be at TWO places in the universe billions and billions of light years apart, at the exact same time! Now THAT's FAST!


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Correction*



futtyos said:


> PAC, if gravity is what holds material objects onto the earth as it rotates at approximately 1000 MPH and is basically constant all over the globe, wouldn't material objects get heavier the closer they are to the poles and lighter the closer they are to the equator, seeing as how the centifugal force would be far, far greater at the equator than at either pole? Also, how would the 67,000 MPH orbit of earth around the sun affect gravity as the earth spins on its own axis?
> 
> Wait a minute, this is Paint Talk! Let me rephrase this a bit. If gravity is constant around the earth and the centrifugal force increases the closer one gets to the equator and decreases the closer one gets to either pole, would paint flow off of a roller faster and flow out more evenly onto a ceiling nearer the equator than at either pole? Also, if, while rolling walls, should we finish each wall by rolling downward to counteract the upward centrifugal force nearer the equator and upward when nearer either pole to correct for the lack of centrifugal force encountered there? Also, if the 67,000 MPH speed of earth's orbit around the sun is taken into consideration, how would this affect the rolling of paint depending on whether the earth is spinning towards or away from the path of its orbit around the sun? Added to that would be the centrifugal force of the earth spinning around the sun. Would we have to take all of this into account when deciding what time of day we are going to roll paint on any particular surface? Just curious.
> 
> futtyos, the flat wall painter


I would like to make some corrections in my post above. Let me, however, thank all those here who know things that i don't and are willing to share them with me and others here at Paint Talk.

PAC, if gravity is what holds material objects onto the earth as it rotates at approximately 1000 MPH and is basically constant all over the globe, wouldn't material objects get heavier the closer they are to the poles and lighter the closer they are to the equator, seeing as how the centripital force would be far, far less at the equator than at either pole? Also, how would the 67,000 MPH orbit of earth around the sun affect gravity as the earth spins on its own axis?

Wait a minute, this is Paint Talk! Let me rephrase this a bit. If gravity is constant around the earth and the centripital force decreases the closer one gets to the equator and increases the closer one gets to either pole, would paint flow off of a roller faster and flow out more evenly onto a ceiling nearer the equator than at either pole? Also, if, while rolling walls, should we finish each wall by rolling downward to counteract the lack of an upward centripital force nearer the equator and upward when nearer either pole to correct for the increase of centripital force encountered there? Also, if the 67,000 MPH speed of earth's orbit around the sun is taken into consideration, how would this affect the rolling of paint depending on whether the earth is spinning towards or away from the path of its orbit around the sun? Added to that would be the degree of centripital force involved in the earth spinning around the sun. Would we have to take all of this into account when deciding what time of day we are going to roll paint on any particular surface? Just curious. 

futtyos


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

futtyos said:


> I would like to make some corrections in my post above. Let me, however, thank all those here who know things that i don't and are willing to share them with me and others here at Paint Talk.
> 
> PAC, if gravity is what holds material objects onto the earth as it rotates at approximately 1000 MPH and is basically constant all over the globe, wouldn't material objects get heavier the closer they are to the poles and lighter the closer they are to the equator, seeing as how the centripital force would be far, far less at the equator than at either pole? Also, how would the 67,000 MPH orbit of earth around the sun affect gravity as the earth spins on its own axis?
> 
> ...


 Centripetal force is GREATER at the equator (hey that rhymes!) then it is at the poles. An object at the equator has a much higher rotational speed to overcome than the same object at the poles. So they become heavier at the equator. Think of the difference between sitting at the middle of a merry-go-rouind and sitting at the edge. It is much harder to hold on at the edge because you have to exert a much greater centripetal force to over come the greater speed. Because the centripetal force translates loosely to gravity, it is also weight.

But i actually don't believe all of that gravity mumbo jumbo anyway. In reality we are in a state of buoyancy within the dark energy matrix. That's how to get the math to actually work, instead of 300 years of trying to fit everything into the notion that everything is magnetic in some capacity and we are held to the earth by gravity, which is supposed to be because we are effected by magnetism. We are in reality being PUSHED onto the earth by the effect of dark energy and dark matter. The math works much better this way, but don't go walking into some college physics department talking about this. They don't like to hear that 300 years of physical observation was wrong, and that they are just trying desperately to make the math work to prove it. (this is a pretty advanced theory btw. I heard the first inklings of it back in the mid 80's when i was in school.) No one has ever expounded on this theory because no one wants to be labelled a kook. But the math works and everything fits into place. And a lot of questions about the universe can be easily explained by this theory, such as why the expansion of the universe is speeding up instead of slowing down.

And yes i frequently argue with Sheldon if you are wondering.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> https://youtu.be/t9rPIUasrPE
> 
> Look through some various ceiling painting vids on Yt, please. Then watch this, or other way around. Make sure you see the guy rolling the purple ceiling, saying "You're not concerned about laying out your paints on the ceiling, it's just about virtually impossible to lay off a ceiling like you would a wall."
> 
> Opinions?


Um...is it an acceptable practice to steamroll right over recessed lighting trim? :vs_whistle: If so, I've been spending way too much time cutting them.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PACman said:


> in a nutshell.....(vectors)
> 
> also, and here is a mind blower for people with high school level physics (no offense, it is about 90% of the population), there is no such thing as centrifugal force. Only a lack of centripetal force.


Not quite, to call centrifugal force "fictitious" doesn't mean that it doesn't exist. It explains the behavior of objects in a rotating system. It's a matter of the frame of reference.

For example, the reduced weight of an object that is observed at the equator is a function of two factors. One is the additional elevation, the other is centrifugal force. The centrifugal force is observed because of the particular frame of reference.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

804 Paint said:


> Um...is it an acceptable practice to steamroll right over recessed lighting trim? :vs_whistle: If so, I've been spending way too much time cutting them.


Can covers have clearly been removed.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

804 Paint said:


> Um...is it an acceptable practice to steamroll right over recessed lighting trim? :vs_whistle: If so, I've been spending way too much time cutting them.


Ligh trims were removed and I dusted and knocked all loose debris from around each recessed light during prep.

Btw, it took a little while to find any other examples of real experienced painters on YT, doing ceilings and doing them well, but Jack Pauhl would be one who has professional content out there, to be fair.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Centripetal paint roller*



PACman said:


> Centripetal force is GREATER at the equator (hey that rhymes!) then it is at the poles. An object at the equator has a much higher rotational speed to overcome than the same object at the poles. So they become heavier at the equator. Think of the difference between sitting at the middle of a merry-go-rouind and sitting at the edge. It is much harder to hold on at the edge because you have to exert a much greater centripetal force to over come the greater speed. Because the centripetal force translates loosely to gravity, it is also weight.
> 
> But i actually don't believe all of that gravity mumbo jumbo anyway. In reality we are in a state of buoyancy within the dark energy matrix. That's how to get the math to actually work, instead of 300 years of trying to fit everything into the notion that everything is magnetic in some capacity and we are held to the earth by gravity, which is supposed to be because we are effected by magnetism. We are in reality being PUSHED onto the earth by the effect of dark energy and dark matter. The math works much better this way, but don't go walking into some college physics department talking about this. They don't like to hear that 300 years of physical observation was wrong, and that they are just trying desperately to make the math work to prove it. (this is a pretty advanced theory btw. I heard the first inklings of it back in the mid 80's when i was in school.) No one has ever expounded on this theory because no one wants to be labelled a kook. But the math works and everything fits into place. And a lot of questions about the universe can be easily explained by this theory, such as why the expansion of the universe is speeding up instead of slowing down.
> 
> And yes i frequently argue with Sheldon if you are wondering.


Based on the information I have been reading here of late, I am designing a paint roller that uses centripetal force that I hope will allow me to use very large roller sleeves and load lots of paint per dip. I hope to become the fastest paint roller here in Paint Talk and maybe other places as well. Here is a video that demonstrates the amazing force I intend to harness to be able to accomplish my feat:






Any suggestions on how to start my project will be appreciated. 

futtyos


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> Ligh trims were removed and I dusted and knocked all loose debris from around each recessed light during prep.
> 
> Btw, it took a little while to find any other examples of real experienced painters on YT, doing ceilings and doing them well, but Jack Pauhl would be one who has professional content out there, to be fair.


Yeah sorry...it was hard to see watching on my phone.

So...I'm not criticizing at all...you just do it differently than I would. I'm curious why you just don't continue to the wall. Instead, you stop in the middle. Then, when you start from the other side of the wall, you lay off in the opposite direction. So both of your lay offs are meeting in the center of the room. 

I'm assuming you had no issues, but seems more logical to me to finish wall to wall with all strokes being laid off either towards the doors or towards the cabinets.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I was just grooving to the Michael Jackson music in the background.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

futtyos said:


> Based on the information I have been reading here of late, I am designing a paint roller that uses centripetal force that I hope will allow me to use very large roller sleeves and load lots of paint per dip. I hope to become the fastest paint roller here in Paint Talk and maybe other places as well. Here is a video that demonstrates the amazing force I intend to harness to be able to accomplish my feat:
> 
> Centripetal Force Demonstration - YouTube
> 
> ...


Come on! A video done by limeys in 1983? I'm talking NEXT CENTURY nerd stuff here!


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

804 Paint said:


> Yeah sorry...it was hard to see watching on my phone.
> 
> So...I'm not criticizing at all...you just do it differently than I would. I'm curious why you just don't continue to the wall. Instead, you stop in the middle. Then, when you start from the other side of the wall, you lay off in the opposite direction. So both of your lay offs are meeting in the center of the room.
> 
> I'm assuming you had no issues, but seems more logical to me to finish wall to wall with all strokes being laid off either towards the doors or towards the cabinets.


Okay, a couple reasoms I picked that roll pattern: the ceiling is pretty big, at 16 by 16', getting above the cabinets was harder than I made it look (the only reason I held the roller the way i did when I started also). Also the chandelier in the way, and I didn't want to dip twice for each 16' run if I did it in one pass. Doing half lets me have more overlap and work the paint quickly and move on, instead of trying to apply to a 16 ft area and lay it out before it dries up.. biggest factor I guess are the cabs and chandelier though. 

I'm for rollers layoffs going in the same direction but in this situation, flat paint, and feathering it out nullified that concern. Really couldn't see any marks going either direction as it dried and was done. I did 2 regular/light coats instead of just piling it on.

This pic is probably 5 -10 minutes after application. Having no stop marks is probably the most important for consistency/eveness.


----------

